# Denon AVr1911



## Freddo (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I've bought a brand-new AVR-1911 but I'm finding the manual (or me) a little hard to understand.

What I'd like to do is have four speakers at the front of the room in a simple stereo arrangement.

The medium-size stand mount speakers at the far left and far right would provide just about all the sound and frequency range. The inner two speakers (both large tower speakers) at the front would be used solely for bass at 80HZ and below. All speakers are passive and have no built-in amps like some sub-woofers.

How would I set up the Denon so that it sends only 80Hz and below music to the inner two tower speakers and all the rest of the music above 80Hz to the outer two stand mount speakers?

Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

To get 80Hz and above to your outer speakers you can go into the menu and use the "small' setting for those, and the default crossover frequency should be 80Hz.

You would need a low pass filter for the speaker outputs going to the inner (bass) speakers. Most receivers only have high pass filters for the speaker outputs (which you will use for your outer speakers), with the assumption that powered subwoofers will be used. Do you have an external 2-channel amplifier? If so, you could split the subwoofer output from the 1911 to the amp, and use it to power your inner speakers.


----------



## Freddo (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Peter,

Thanks for your reply.

No, I don't have a second amplifier.

I must admit, it's a bit of a mystery to me that the Denon, with seven amplifiers, isn't able to allocate one or two for driving some sub-woofers which don't have their own amplifier.

Thank again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is very common, there is not receiver out there that has the ability to power a subwoffer. The challenge is that a sub requires alot more power to produce the lower frequency range and that would tax the internal amps of any receiver not to mention the power supply.


----------



## Freddo (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Tonyvdb.

Looks like I'm going to have to do a lot more head scratching.


----------

